# playing mp3 discs



## mllflying (Jan 30, 2005)

Can you play mp3 burned cd's on the 2005 Maxima system?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

read the owners manual


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If it does it usually has a little MP3 icon on the headunit itself.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> read the owners manual


Or just try it?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You'd think the factory unit would play a Mp3 disc... which I highly doubt... my friend got a new Audi 2005 A4 and his system doesn't play MP3s. Like someone mentioned here stick a MP3 disc in it... see what happens. My faceplate doesn't say MP3 on it but it plays MP3s.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my dad's 2005 CTS plays em, and its stock


----------

